# Cutco knives



## whchunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Been wanting a CUTCO knife for quite a while. Finally got down to ordering one and even with the discount offered, it was almost $75 when taxes and delivery charges are added. I'm curious as to why CUTCO is able to sell at custom knife prices. I know they say they are guaranteed forever and offer free sharpening service forever (I'm sure you still have to pay shipping and would want to insure the knife each time). I may just but a custom knife from one of the GON members.


----------



## marknga (Mar 17, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I may just buy a custom knife from one of the GON members.



That is exactly what I would do, you will be so glad that you did. 

Hold a handmade knife and you will feel the difference.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I will totally vouch for Cutco knives.  I have two of them and they are the sharpest knives I've ever used and they stay that way for an inordinantly long amount of time.


----------



## germag (Mar 17, 2009)

The prices that the custom knife builders on Woody's charge is nowhere near what you could expect to pay elsewhere for a custom knife of that quality. I have one from Raleigh Tabor (sharpeblades) and one from Scott Davidson (Razor Blade). These knives are absolutely top-shelf quality. If you buy a knife from one of the dealers that specializes in high quality custom knives, you will pay considerably more money for that level of quality and workmanship.

$75 including shipping is a mid-range production blade. You'll pay that much for a Buck Vanguard or Alpha at BPS.


----------



## Matt A (Mar 17, 2009)

I use a Cutco for cleaning deer and it is a great knife. It is the one with the Double-D edge and it stays very sharp. I send it back about every other season for sharpening. I liked it so much I got a paring knife for the kitchen and it is now my wife's favorite knife. You won't be disappointed! 

That said though, you can get some great looking stuff from the knife makers mentioned above. I've been tempted myself. Knives are a lot like deer rifles.....you need several!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Matt A said:


> I use a Cutco for cleaning deer and it is a great knife. It is the one with the Double-D edge and it stays very sharp. I send it back about every other season for sharpening. I liked it so much I got a paring knife for the kitchen and it is now my wife's favorite knife. You won't be disappointed!
> 
> That said though, you can get some great looking stuff from the knife makers mentioned above. I've been tempted myself. Knives are a lot like deer rifles.....you need several!



Amen brother , Amen


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 17, 2009)

Good stuff,I have a few.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ship Charges*

How much does it cost to ship the knife and do they pay the return shipping?



Matt A said:


> I use a Cutco for cleaning deer and it is a great knife. It is the one with the Double-D edge and it stays very sharp. I send it back about every other season for sharpening. I liked it so much I got a paring knife for the kitchen and it is now my wife's favorite knife. You won't be disappointed!
> 
> That said though, you can get some great looking stuff from the knife makers mentioned above. I've been tempted myself. Knives are a lot like deer rifles.....you need several!


----------



## germag (Mar 18, 2009)

whchunter said:


> How much does it cost to ship the knife and do they pay the return shipping?



You can ship the knife for a few bucks....depending on how you send it probably around 5 or 6 dollars.

No, they don't ship it back free. They charge $6.00 shipping/handling for up to 3 kinves, and $9.00 for 4 or more. 

But, they are sharpening them for free.....seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## flattop (Mar 18, 2009)

They are great knives.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 18, 2009)

*Free Knife Sharpening*

I'm tight with my money and with the existing economy, even more so nowdays. To me, at $12+ a shot along with going thru the agravation of finding a box and driving to the mail center, their FREE SHARPENING deal ain't free at all so it is worthless to me. I believe I'll sharpen my own. I'll sure CUTCO realizes that most people won't utilize the so called "free" sharpening. The Free sounds good though. 




germag said:


> You can ship the knife for a few bucks....depending on how you send it probably around 5 or 6 dollars.
> 
> No, they don't ship it back free. They charge $6.00 shipping/handling for up to 3 kinves, and $9.00 for 4 or more.
> 
> But, they are sharpening them for free.....seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## germag (Mar 18, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I'm tight with my money and with the existing economy, even more so nowdays. To me, at $12+ a shot along with going thru the agravation of finding a box and driving to the mail center, their FREE SHARPENING deal ain't free at all so it is worthless to me. I believe I'll sharpen my own. I'll sure CUTCO realizes that most people won't utilize the so called "free" sharpening. The Free sounds good though.



The free sharpening service is of value if you are interested in maintaining the factory angle on the edge. If you don't care about that, then sharpening it yourself is the ticket.

If you think about it, they really couldn't pay shipping both ways (or even one way for that matter) for all of their customers to send their knives in a couple of times a year..it wouldn't take long for a $100 knife to turn into a free knife. They are in business to make money, after all.


----------



## flattop (Mar 18, 2009)

Them factory edges last a long time and I have had some for 8 years and just maintain them with a good steel. To each their own. I like the knives. I just bought the fishermans fillet knife and can't wait to use it!


----------



## jai bo (Mar 18, 2009)

My ole lady wanted some Cutco knives so we went through one of them in home demo's.....Those are some awesome knives.  We bought a set and the steak knives will cut the stew outta ya!  The pair of scissors are AWESOME....you can cut a penny, and the way the demo went she cut it into a spiral....I'm impressed and sold to CUTCO....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 18, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I'm tight with my money and with the existing economy, even more so nowdays. To me, at $12+ a shot along with going thru the agravation of finding a box and driving to the mail center, their FREE SHARPENING deal ain't free at all so it is worthless to me. I believe I'll sharpen my own. I'll sure CUTCO realizes that most people won't utilize the so called "free" sharpening. The Free sounds good though.



seriously, you dont even need to have these knives sharpened but every 5 years or so.  I have cleaned 100 deer without sharpening.


----------



## germag (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, if you get the Double D edge I don't see how you can sharpen it yourself anyway.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ok*

I guess you sold me..so do you advise I get the double edge and do they offer on all their knives?  I plan on ordering the 5718 with a orange handle. I figure if it's orange I can find it better. As I get older things seem to wonder off by themselves.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

There is a cheaper way to buy Cutco knives .......... some like the option, some don't ......... just bought 3 brand new Cutco knives; 

9.25" French Chef - Cutco price $110
Spatula Spreader - Cutco price $49
9.75" Bread Slicer - Cutco price $80 

All for $137 shipped off egay.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

doc_holliday23 said:


> i will totally vouch for cutco knives.  I have two of them and they are the sharpest knives i've ever used and they stay that way for an inordinantly long amount of time.



x10


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I guess you sold me..so do you advise I get the double edge and do they offer on all their knives?  I plan on ordering the 5718 with a orange handle. I figure if it's orange I can find it better. As I get older things seem to wonder off by themselves.



If you get the DD edge, you will have to send it back for sharpening. I don't think you can sharpen it yourself. It will stay insanely sharp for a long time, but it will eventually have to be sent back to the factory for sharpening....and you'll have to pay that old shipping ....both ways....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 19, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I guess you sold me..so do you advise I get the double edge and do they offer on all their knives?  I plan on ordering the 5718 with a orange handle. I figure if it's orange I can find it better. As I get older things seem to wonder off by themselves.



5718 is nice.  I have a 5719 and a 5719S (serrated.)  I just like the clip poin a little better for cleaning deer.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 19, 2009)

Its hard to compare Cutco knives to the custom ones found in this forum....

The commercial Cutco knives are top quality production knives that can get rode hard, ran through the dishwasher, and put up wet.  I have 2 carvers, a pairing, and 6 steak knives that I'm sure I'll hand down to my kids one day and I'll be surprised if I ever have to send them in for sharpening....

The Knifemakers here on Woodys are making heirlooms, works of art, hunting knives, and pieces of steel and bone that should be used, cared for, appreciated and admired...

Id say support your local woodyite first but invest in the cutco's if and when you can...they will outlast and outperform any other commercially produced knife out there...they just don't exhibit the beauty and form of something like a puma or high end Buck.


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> Its hard to compare Cutco knives to the custom ones found in this forum....
> 
> The commercial Cutco knives are top quality production knives that can get rode hard, ran through the dishwasher, and put up wet.  I have 2 carvers, a pairing, and 6 steak knives that I'm sure I'll hand down to my kids one day and I'll be surprised if I ever have to send them in for sharpening....
> 
> ...



Have you seen the #1769? It's every bit as pretty as a Buck or Puma IMHO.....at $141.00 it's at the top end of production knives, but it's a nice looking hunting knife.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Have you seen the #1769? It's every bit as pretty as a Buck or Puma IMHO.....at $141.00 it's at the top end of production knives, but it's a nice looking hunting knife.



Yeah its a good looking knife but for that money, I'd rather have a Kitchen model or a puma....but I'm sure its a blood letter.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 19, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> Yeah its a good looking knife but for that money, I'd rather have a Kitchen model or a puma....but I'm sure its a blood letter.



I'm with you.  Puma's are my favorite knives (can't afford a Randall).  Nothing looks better than a stag-handled puma, imo.  just love 'em...







but they don't stay as sharp as Cutco's.  So I have a couple of each...


----------



## howl (Mar 19, 2009)

How are the ratchet pruners? Is the ratchet mechanism strong enough? Looks like the only made in  USA available.


----------

